# Makeshift Calf Block



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Want to use a calf block in my gym , but there is nothing I can use without snapping it, so was thinking what I could take with me instead. Easy answer is a block of wood, but that might slip around on the floor, so can I fashion something instead ?

Or could there be something I am missing in there that I could use ?


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.home-gym-bodybuilding.com/homemade-calf-raise-block.html

might be a bit bulky tho!!

have u tried an aerobics step or a couple of 20 plates under each foot?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

You reckon the aerobics step would be strong enough to take me + whatever weight I add ? They look pretty plasticky.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> You reckon the aerobics step would be strong enough to take me + whatever weight I add ? They look pretty plasticky.


i weigh 118kg plus i load the bar with 150-200 , it bends a little but hey it does the job


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

I'll give it a crack with that m8 thanks,


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Shame you don't live locally, I have a spare one in my garage since I now use the edge of my power rack to save me getting the other one off the wall hooks. Anyone wants it, it's theirs for nowt if they pick it up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

ah damn that is a shame , thanks for the offer anyway though.

The calf rotary machine is utter pants tbh, 65kg max limit. ffs lol


----------

